# Pharos 2 - Pre-orders starting.



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Just saw this on Twitter.

Take a look at @orphanespresso's Tweet:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/625348937407291392
Still have to remove the grounds from the bottom chamber through a hole. Anti static plastic might make it easier. Will probably wait to see if there are any problems with the first batch rather than pre-order.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Saw that. Still not sure why they wouldn't come up with a better way to get the ground coffee out.


----------



## NickR (Jul 1, 2011)

I don't have any problem getting the grinds out. It the grind adjustment that I find pretty terrible.


----------

